# Kona Ute Thread



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Post pics of your Kona Ute in this thread.
Modifications, journey reports and hauls welcome

Just saw a couple of threads here and there, hoping this one will consolidate information and be helpful for future and current Ute owners.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

So I found a 2013 local to me which is rare find in these parts.

Completely stock with the exception of a nice Imperial B17 Brooks saddle in Honey.

Got it home and swapped out the cockpit. 
Added a Ti Sweetpost and WTB PureV saddle, Nitto Bullmoose handlebar with Ergon GP2 grips.
Stuffed some Schwalbe Big Apple 29x2.35 tires at both ends. Front is on a ZTR Flow rim.
Had to modify the rear fender. The mid crossbar on the rear rack was limiting the height for fender clearance. 
5 Minutes with a dremmel tool and success!
I have a Alfine 11 on a flow thats needs to be serviced. As soon as it comes back its going on the rear.
Pretty excited to get this out this summer.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*Scotty is aftermarket*









I bought my Ute as an electrified model, but found the replacement battery very hard to find, so stripped all the E bike off, added a new front wheel with disc brakes (Avid mechanical to match the rear) and a pretty cool Jones bar. The Ute is a pretty capable gravel bike but definitely a great town bike with my terrier. I use it for some litter patrols around town. It's my "go to" city bike. Not easy to get on a rack (can be done) so she doesn't leave home without me in the saddle much!!


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

My Ute didn't come equipped with the spring for keeping the front wheel aligned when on the stand. If I don't choose to cobble one together, is there a kit available to provide that accessory? 
My Ute doesn't have an attachment point on the downtime, so I will need to anchor it somehow.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

My Ute doesn't have an attachment point on the down tube, so I will need to anchor it somehow.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is a picture if it helps at all of my dampener/wheel keeper thingy


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Love the terrier basket. We have a wire hair terrier mix as well and I've always loved seeing dogs riding on bikes. 
Bonus points if they have dyed hair and are wearing sunglasses, lol
Might need to steal your idea and rig him up something


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the picture. I didn't get the attachment on the seat tube with mine, and because it was an electric model there is a plastic cover at that point covering some now non-existing wiring. I might just drill a hole in the plastic cover and anchor it there. It won't be as pretty as yours.
I think the scotty genuinely enjoyed riding with nose in the air as opposed to running. We also have a cargo trailer that works very well on all our bikes.


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

Got my Kona E-Ute (My Third one ;-):

Kona E-Ute by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

^^^^It's a real beauty!


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*Nice looking Ute, can you give us some views of the deck and tail sans bags?*

I would like to modify my deck so would love to look at your sparkly new one. Love the color and the solid color over the whole bike. 
Mine was originally equipped as E bike in the front wheel but couldn't find a battery replacement for the rear rack so I stripped all the electric off and ride it human powered.


nordstadt said:


> Got my Kona E-Ute (My Third one ;-):
> 
> Kona E-Ute by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi! The E-Ute with de Bosch Drivetrain is like the normal Ute, only the front end is different. Yours has a diffrent Back then with an higher mounted deck.

https://ebiketips.road.cc/sites/default/files/styles/640slides/public/thumbnails/image/Kona%20Electric%20Ute%20-8.jpg


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*Very nice*



nordstadt said:


> Hi! The E-Ute with de Bosch Drivetrain is like the normal Ute, only the front end is different. Yours has a diffrent Back then with an higher mounted deck.
> 
> https://ebiketips.road.cc/sites/def...lic/thumbnails/image/Kona Electric Ute -8.jpg


That looks like it makes sense by lowering the weight. Mine actually carried the battery under the rack. Empty air now. I still love riding the bike. I do use it for gravel rides.


----------



## velib (Nov 26, 2015)

Does anyone know what would be the biggest tire you can fit in the Ute (newest frame) with fenders? Would a 2.25" fit? Or a 2.1"? Just wondering if you can fit some decent spiked tires for winter.


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

Hello Velib!

On my E-Ute (650b) I ride 2,2 Continental Race Kings (Pictured Above), in the Summer i had some 2.6 Smart Sam on it and recently I've tried some 2.8 G-One - they were too fat on the Fork and too wide for the Rims.

Smart Sam 27.5x2.6
Kona E-Ute by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr

G-One 27.5x2.8
Kona E-Ute by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr

Kona E-Ute by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr

Now I've ride the RaceKings again. Next Tires will be 2.4 Super Motos or 2.35 G-One.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## velib (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I'm not sure if that applies to the non-motorized version too, but good to know. I guess a bigger problem is the availability. I can't find it on Kona's website anymore (the page for 2020 version exists but no link to it on Kona's site). Maybe they dropped it for 2021?


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

It looks so, that they dropped the Ute again. 

The Rear End of the E-Ute is Identical to the normal Ute. The E is my third one. The rear Frame is Identical to the 27,5/29 Version. Maybe the Forks is wider but in the rear was enough space with the 2.8 G-One, even with an 65 mm SKS Fender.


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

Kona E-Ute by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr

Now With 2.6 WTB Ranger.


----------

